# What Attachments Do You Have?



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

As I was posting in the craftsman section about attachments, I thought it would be interesting to see what attachments the bolens guys have, since there are so many available.

For my 1050s I have;

3 42" mower decks
1 sleeve hitch
2 42" snow/dozer blades
32" snowcaster
36" snowcaster
2 lawn carts
brinly moldboard plow
brinly disc harrow
brinly cultivator
mackissic shredder
haban sickle-mo
haban flail-mo
tiller
wheel weights and chains
front reel mower

plus craftsman tow behind and sleeve hitch attachments that can be used on either the bolens or craftsman

rear tine dethacher
rear grader blade
box scraper
broadcast spreader
plug aerator
agri-fab 8hp chipper mow-n-vac
I also have a brave log splitter that I can tow behind any of them


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

6'er,

Another question... How many of the attachments that you own do you actually use on a regular basis and how many are just 'cause ya had to have 'em! 
:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well let's see, I use the tiller on the craftsman in the beginning of the gardening season and at the end to turn in the leaves that I pick up with the mow n vac. Sometimes in the early spring after the ground thaws I use the moldboard plow and disc to turn the ground over before I use the tiller a month or so later.
The chipper on the mow n vac gets used off and on throughout the year.
The dethacher gets used at least once a year.
The plug aerator 2-3 times a year
The spreader 3-4 times a year
the mow n vac to clean up spring and fall
The grader or scraper not too often
The mackissic shredder only when I feel like playing
the sickle-bar every 4-6 weeks
the flail mower I've only tried once so far
The cultivator hardly ever
The log splitter 4-5 times a year
Snow plow on one bolens all winter
32" snowblower on another bolens all winter
46" snowblower and cab on craftsman all winter
lawn carts all the time

36" bolens snow caster work in progress
bolens front reel mower work in progress


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

cart
Tractor trunk (very useful)
Sweeper 42"
Spreader 175 Lb
aerator & Seeder 36" spikes not plugs

Snow thrower 42" 2 stage

******************



need a dethatcher.. plan to get one to mount onto my sweeper...


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I just looked at sixchows list
       
There's none left for anybody else


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
That's why I have tubeframes and you have large frames


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I agree with aegt. All I have is a tiller, a blade, and four lowsy mower decks. And I hate to mow!


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

I can't compare to sixchows but here is the list:

4 42 inch decks (one is a work in progress)
1 38 inch deck (I don't know why I have that?!?)
1 Sicklebar mower
2 Plow blades
2 36 inch snowcasters
1 32 inch snowcaster
2 Cozy Cabs (one for the 800 and one for the G14's)-do these count?
1 AgriFab Cart
1 Trac Vac (presently trying to incorporate the AgriFab Cart)

The wish list includes a tillers and an HT20 with a Backhoe. Yes, I know that is quite a wish list.
I have though about making my own Johnny Bucket.
Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Oh Oh! Marks closing in!!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't have much......yet
 not even a Bolens!!


----------

